# CRUST FEST 2015



## Alf inflikt (Jan 22, 2015)

CRUST FEST 2015 , JAN.26-28 deviated instinct, the system, war plague, capitalist casualties roac, this doom, dirty kid discount, and shit load more!! Who's down to hop out hitch or gta, it out to this hollar we ought put a crew together for this, anyone??


----------



## pigpen (Jan 22, 2015)

where is this happening?


----------



## Alf inflikt (Jan 22, 2015)

It's going down at the music hall in Anaheim California


----------



## Alf inflikt (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Alf inflikt (Jan 23, 2015)

This just in M.D.C. , DEATHWISH , THE ICONOCLAST , playin in the OC may 14 th who's down to tread out there before crust fest ✊


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 24, 2015)

THULSA DOOM!!!


----------

